# were is closet coyote hunting tournament to fargo ND ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

were is the closet coyote hunting tournament to FARGO ND ? THANKS. MARTY


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There is one in Cogswell on the 9th of Feb.

For a complete list of tournaments go to coyotehunter.net


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ONe in Finley tomorrow. Fallguy you hitting that one up? I'm thinking about making an apperience. Thus you might not want to go. 
If your not First your last! :lol:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

hunt4P&Y - PM sent your way!

Anyone have any infor on this tournament??


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

There is a hunt in LaMoure tomorrow the 5th of Jan. Sign up at the Dairy Bar starting at 6:00 am check in at Nogo tapper 6:00 pm. 50.00 1 to 3 man teams.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Last year we were headed out for a weekend calling trip to central North Dakota on this weekend. One of Papapetes dad's friends was selling tickets for the Finley "Tournament". One of my other good friends is selling them this year.

In the past, last year included, I THINK this is how it worked:

It isn't really a tournament like you might be familiar with. It is more like, you just go out and shoot some coyotes, fox, jackrabbits, whatever, then you buy a raffle ticket and go in and eat chili. I know for a fact they have not blocked in the past. I heard they might take temperatures this year. Not sure if there is even any prize money or whatnot. But I am 99 % certain that this is not like any of the other tournaments you may be familiar with like Bremen, the Classic, Thompson, Balta, etc. So don't be disappointed and if I remember right I think even jackrabbits count. It's not so much a tournament but a hunt and get together.

FYI-last year we each bought one of the tickets (i think they were 5 bucks), but we ended up keeping our 3 coyotes for the fur, even though we drove through Finley on the way home and could have turned them in.

Also, if anyone finds this information to be false please correct me. :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

There in one in Chaffe on the 20th reg. is at the bronco bar from 530-9am


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

1lessdog

Do they use blocks and take temp?? Any info would be great!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1lessdog

I know this is a little too late but if you could PM me the guy's info putting on this tournament (Lamoure). Jamie at coyotehunter.net would like me to gather as many fliers as possible regarding upcoming tournaments to give them some press.

Anyone else if you have ANY information/fliers on upcoming tournaments send them my way and we can get the info out to people.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Great Tournament at Lamoure!!

I was really happy with the way it was run and the turnout! Big thumbs up for the people that put that tournament on! You can expect me there next year and years to come!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Levi how did it turn out?

I heard there was gods of people hunting down that way today.

We hunted North, called in 5, one shot fired, "Not by me" None down. Kinda sad. Saw 2 others running in the morning.

By far one of the most bitter sweet days this year. Saw lots of dogs, not shots.

We did get a nice little buck that I pushed to my buddy who needed to fill his bow tag!


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Levi,

Why did you leave so early? You left 30 min to soon. Your name was drawn for the Rifle and you have to be present to win. I am not kidding your name was drawn. If your name is Levi Mc na$$y. To bad for you.

Winning team out of V.C. with 7

2nd,3rd,4th tied with 3

4th and 5th tied with 1


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I took off early because today is my birthday and wanted to get back to Fargo as soon possible! It would of been nice to win the rifle but I am not going to loose sleep over it, I would of ended up selling it. I hope someone won that could use it!!

We called in 8 dogs today and the moral of our story if it could go wrong, it went WRONG!! Oh well we had fun, got some practice in for the classic next weeknd

:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

SOunds like our day also. From coyotes, to deer to pheasant all treated us like crap today.

SAw 7 doggies,
Couple hundred deer
Probably 50 pheasants.

Kill
One small 4x4 with bow, 
0 Coyotes
3 Pheasants


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone hunt the Finley one?

Looked like a good day to be out. I didn't go out instead stayed home with the little ones and got some needed family time in. But oh man did I want to get out there!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, I along with 3 other teams of buddies hunted it. They all hunted by Finley. I with my buddy went to our honey hole. The only problem was they didn't treat us very well. Last two times out were awesome. Saw two shot two, saw 4 shot 4. Today was a different story.

Maybe a little warm?

It wasn't a total waste of a day got a deer. It tasted a lot better then a coyote would have! :lol:

Not sure on the totals, didn't even bother to go check in. I was to embarrassed!...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One of my buddies hunted it. They got one fox and missed another red. I also heard some other teams got some fox. That is cool to hear about some fox being seen.

So give some details. Was it run like any other tournaments? Did they have a morning check in? Prizes? How much to enter, etc?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well there was no morning check in, just call ahead. :-? 
Five dollars to get in includes meal, and ticket for drawings. 
Not sure what the prize was, but cash for first and second. 
I think the other big one was if you shot something, and let them keep it, you were put in a drawing for a gun. Don't quote me though. I never went to the bar to check.

I was at home crying.....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just got some info about the Finley "Tournament" from papapete that he heard from a source. If he cares to I will let him tell you what he heard. I'm not crying about not hunting that one. :eyeroll:


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Valley City will be have in there hunt on the 26th of Jan. Check in is at the Hill top cafe. I think 6:00am to 8:00am then at the Eagles at 6:00pm. This is what I was told but I think its right.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update on the tournament date! Its great to know when and all tournaments and how there ran so that a guy can go out compete with some fellow coyote hunters. If i remember right this valley city tournament is a run and gun tournament. I also know the coyotes around there are very well educated. Good luck to all who participate in this one.


----------

